# Prayer for my nephew, Daniel Harper



## Murdock (Sep 27, 2004)

A lot has happened in my life over the last year. Our assistant pastor, a good friend of mine, passed away last Sept. 11th. Our first child, my son, passed away at three weeks old, Sept. 12th. If that wasn't enough, Dad passed away unexpectedly on Thanksgiving morning. He had had a couple of strokes. my wife, Amy, and I are expecting another child. We were expecting twins at first, but one didn't make it. She is now 15 weeks. Please pray for us that we have a normal healthy child. Also, more urgently, please have all of your church's and everyone else pray for my nephew, Daniel Harper,he was in a severe car accident this weekend in Dalton. He is Erlanger's burn unit in Chattanooga. He suffered 3rd degree burns on 60 percent of his body. They had to open up his abdomen to drain him due to the swelling. He really needs pray as The Lord is his only hope for recovery. He has three small children. He has no insurance or income. If anyone can help in anyway please let me know. Thanks
Murdock


----------



## Al33 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Murdock,*

My heartfelt sympathies for your many losses and trials of late. I pray God will comfort and encourage you despite them. Will also lift up Daniel Harper and all affected by this tragic accident.

Al


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 27, 2004)

We'll keep you and your family in our prayers, Murdock.  God be with y'all.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 27, 2004)

murdock,

sorry to hear of all your losses you and your family have endured. 

our prayers go out for your nephew and his recovery. and also for you and your wife.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 27, 2004)

My Prayers are with you and your family. May God Bless.


----------



## Murdock (Sep 30, 2004)

*HAd his first skin graft Wednesday*

Daniel had his first skin graft yesterday and made it through. Keep him and his family in your prayers. I will keep you all posted. 
Thanks
Murdock


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 30, 2004)

Will pray for Daniel and the family as well. Sounds like a tough time, but keep the faith and God will work it all out.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 30, 2004)

*Prayers added to others*

Our prayers are added to the others.  We will pray for all in the family.

Hoss


----------



## Beagler (Sep 30, 2004)

Will Pray for your Family a swell as Dannials..


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 30, 2004)

*Prayers are Sent*

I'll be praying for both families. God bless.


----------



## cpaboy (Oct 1, 2004)

Add my prayers to the rest.  May God bless in these situations.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Oct 1, 2004)

Murdock,
   I will pray for God's miraculous intervention for your nephew and for His peace for you after this very difficult year you have experienced.
Teach


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 1, 2004)

Has been a tough time for sure.  We will keep you and Daniel in our prayers.

Keep your head up and help others keep their spirits up.

Jim


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 1, 2004)

Murdock,

We'll be prayerfully remembering you and your's in our prayer groups and Sunday School classes.

I've been feeling little sorry for myself of late due to little irratating problems at work. I even went so far as to tell a co-worker the other day that I "know how Job felt"!

You brought me back to a different perspective.


----------



## Murdock (Oct 8, 2004)

A special thank you to all fellow members who are and have prayed for Daniel and his family. He is undergoing skin grafts and is still hanging on. He is still in bad shape so keep praying for him and I will keep you all posted. 
Murdock


----------



## coastga (Oct 11, 2004)

Praying for your family!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 11, 2004)

I am lifting you and yours up right now


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 11, 2004)

Still praying that all goes well, with all involved!


----------



## chilidawg (Oct 12, 2004)

*My thoughts and prayers are with you..*

I will add you to my prayer list and start a chain of my friends to lift up your nephew and your family. I lost a 5 day old daughter in 2001 (we buried her on Sept. 11) and know that heart wrenching that you have felt. God will lift all of you up and carry you. He is the greatest healer any person should know. 

God bless,  Mark


----------



## Murdock (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks for all the prayers. He has been in the hospital for five weeks now. He had another surgery on his back and neck yesterday. His mom called me today and said the doctors told her the reason he was here is due to a "Higher Power". She told them she knows that for sure. He is starting now to breath on his own. He is still hanging in there. Please keep him and his family in your prayers. He still has a long ways to go. 
Murdock


----------



## cpaboy (Nov 4, 2004)

I love it when the Lord's healing power confounds doctors.  I pray that he will continue to recover & heal.


----------

